# Szymanowski plays his own works



## otterhouse (Sep 6, 2007)

Very interesting recording! recorded in 1935 or earlier. Szymanowski playis his own mazurka's op 50 nr 13 and op 62 nr. 1.






What do you think of his playing?

Rolf


----------

